# Brick, NJ



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

What do you guys know about the surf fishing around there? Hook me up with some low down woul ya?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Sorry Big Worm, don't know how I missed your post.

The Brick area covers Point Pleasant, Bayhead and Mantoloking. These areas make up the northern end of Island Beach, (the island, not the state park named for the island) its northen end is the Manasquan Inlet. 

This whole length offers exceptional fishing except that some stretches have access problems due to limited parking and "private" beach clubs. 

This fall has been tough, the large schools of fish have not been hugging the shore and finding consistent fishing is dependent on being mobile. 

It's a good tactic to drive a dozen or so blocks pop out on the beach as see if there is any activity; just plunking yourself down in one spot is a real hit-or-miss game this fall. The schools are not just moving down the beach, its in and out, in and out following the bait.

Good luck.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Local brick areas*

My family has a house in point Pleasant so I find that I hit the manasquan inlet usually on the Point side. 

If I'm heading north I'll go on 35 and make the right turn just past 35 lanes and follow it right to the beach. Right there you'll end up where ocean ave ends. Years back that was a great spot when I was a kid, then they decided to reclaim the beach and the fishing hasn't been the same. It's still good.


----------

